# Need Suggestions



## Christian (13/3/18)

I am in need of a few good suggestions for a few flavors i really want to try 

I am looking for the following 

Side note using RDA 

Strawberry Milk (nesquick )
a very nice cinnamon flavor/combination
any nice Bakery and dessert suggestions

Thank you


----------



## Dietz (13/3/18)

Christian said:


> I am in need of a few good suggestions for a few flavors i really want to try
> 
> I am looking for the following
> 
> ...



Do you need suggestions on Store Juice or Recipes for DIY?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (13/3/18)

You won't find a Nesquik flavour, that is one of the white whales of the mixing community, much like UltraMel. You'll get dozens of strawberry milks, just not Nesquik. From what I've heard, Nestle use a proprietary strawberry flavouring that is only formulated for them and not available commercially.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christian (13/3/18)

not confident in mixing atm but if you have store Juice suggestions would be perfect


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

I haven't tried any of these, but they come from good juice makers so think you'll be happy with what you get!

For Strawberry Nesquick you might want to try @Sickboy77 's Pink Floss...
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pixie-floss-60ml

Cinnamon vape? Check out @BumbleBee 's Chelsea...
http://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vape-juice/south-african-juice/chelsea-vape-juice-e-liquid-cinnamon

Desserts are just way out of my league to recommend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

